# Sirius Newbie...with a question



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

Bought a used Kenwood Sirius receiver (H2EC car/home kit) from someone at work. Works great, but got a question. I haven't had to activate the unit yet and am getting all of the stations. I was a bit concerned about whether this purchase was "on the level", so I called Sirius before the purchase and gave them the ID # and they didn't even have it in their system.

So the question is - why am I getting all the stations (without activating it) ??

Also one more question - anyone know where I can get a manual for this thing? Haven't had any luck on the web, and the guy I bought it from doesn't seem to have it either...

Thanks!


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe that this is very common. Every radio that I have upgraded in the past, from two cars, continues to recieve all of the channels.

HINT: Buy used radios...


----------



## captain16vgti (Mar 11, 2007)

It may have been setup as a "demo" account. Meaning it might have been a demo at one point for a car audio store. If it keeps working then enjoy until it stops.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Satellite radio receivers are subject to the same thing as satellite TV receivers. Once you call to deactivate, a kill signal is sent, if you remove the receiver from the data stream right away or before your receiver gets the signal, the receiver will continue to work until it gets the kill signal. My old XM SkyFi still gets it’s programming and I canceled it about 18 months ago, when I got the SkyFi 2. I hardly ever hook it up, but if I listened to it on a regular basis, eventually it will get the signal and be deactive. I’ve still got one old Dish Network 2700 that receives Dish programming and I haven’t been a Dish customer for three years now and that receiver has been deactive for 5 years or so. Hooked it up in January for the first time in years to see if it still worked and it did.

With this kind of stuff listen/watch enough and eventually it will go away.


----------

